# 37 Ford Coupe Pick up truck



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is one of my first scratch built custom's other than the big rig's.

I rushed through it and it's not what I call a great job but you get the idea of what I wanted.
The back of the car was cut off and the rest of the kit body was used to build it.
Going for that extra rear door in a custom way.

At the same time I did what I call my Z 69 
It started as a 41 Chevy pick up and I changed it all around.
Using some 69 Camaro part's
To bad I did'nt finished it and it got a little messed up so I started another one just like it only better.

And a single cab custom 41 chevy truck.

I'm still working on how to get all my photo's in an album but it's not working because of the photo's coming up to big or to small.
And it's ticking me off to say it in a nice way.

So I'll keep posting them here,untill I figure it out.
Thanks Earl


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

The dark red pickup looks like a '50- '51 Ford.
(the middle truck).

Nice work on all of them, though.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats some Great paint work there man,.... It Truly is,...And NOT EASY to do as well...It really stands out as some hard clean work on this end...As well as some nice digital photo work there....





*Ian*


----------



## jop3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great looking trucks !
I really like the 37 ford truck :thumbsup:
Joey


----------



## crisrc (Nov 17, 2011)

looks sweet man.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sometimes when a car is converted over to a truck, it just doesn't look right but dang man, these things, all three of them, ROCK ! I think I like the last one the best. You have some talent, dude!

Mo


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Earl.....That's some nice custom work there on your Truck's........:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see the last two,, After you finish them up.....

MOE.


----------

